
Generative Visual Manipulation on the Natural Image Manifold - huskyr
https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~junyanz/projects/gvm/
======
radarsat1
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c4z6YsBGQ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c4z6YsBGQ0)

Really cool, especially the morphing stuff which is amazingly convincing. On
the other hand the drawing stuff, I just _still_ can't get over the feeling
that it's very similar to looking up best matches in a database, perhaps
slightly morphed to better match the input. I guess that's more or less what
it is..

------
junyanz
Thank you guys for the interest. The interactive image generation interface as
well as trained models are available at
[https://github.com/junyanz/iGAN](https://github.com/junyanz/iGAN). It is
still under active development and let me know if you find bugs or would like
to suggest new features.

------
mdsteph
The morphing is impressive. I wonder if something similar can morph between
faces. It may even be possible to morph faces of parents and get something
similar to the children of the parents, especially if that's set as the
objective. Looking forward to release of the code.

~~~
karpathy
Tom White has done a lot of fun work recently in this direction
[https://twitter.com/dribnet](https://twitter.com/dribnet). You can absolutely
do it with faces.

~~~
mdsteph
That's very cool, it's amazing what's become possible.

------
throwwit
Cool... Is there anyway to combine this with a seam carving approach?

------
dharma1
Great interface interface to GANs. Nice work

